# The New Orleans Hornets select



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Consider this as a situation, draft day comes and the New Orleans Hornets have the first pick in the draft. What do you do with it? Do you trade it? Do you draft a PG? A Bigman?

Basically I'm interested in who you'd like to draft with your pick, and why

Also, a good chance that the Hornets will have a high second rounder, any thoughts on who'd you'd select there?


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Bogut looked good today against UTEP. Of course he's played well all season. He passes really well for a big men. He is definitely an option.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

If you guys end up getting Bogut do you think you'd try to move Magloire for a point guard or perhaps a wingman? I talked about a possible trade with Orlando that would benefit both teams IMO if it happened:

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=144690&page=4

Scroll down to post #49.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

another option is, jamaal isn't even a legit 7 footer, theres a possibility he can be moved to the PF position if he works on his foot speed a little. the thing is, we don't have to target anyone by using tradebait, between our high pick and our insane cap room theres no reason to trade off anyone else we have, or else this will be a damn 10 year rebuilding stage rather than 1.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Take Bogut even if your team is starting Shaq and Duncan.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Captain Obvious said:


> If you guys end up getting Bogut do you think you'd try to move Magloire for a point guard or perhaps a wingman? I talked about a possible trade with Orlando that would benefit both teams IMO if it happened:
> 
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=144690&page=4
> 
> Scroll down to post #49.


PF and C arent determined by size alone. Magloire is 6'11 and is a defenite C. Bogut is 7'0 but can play PF more easily than Magloire. Bogut has better handles, better footspeed, and more range than Magloire so he translates to a PF way better. 

The difference in 6'11 and 7'0 is nominal its the skill set that determines the position.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I don't think I'd take Bogut if I were you guys, you already have a nice up and coming promising big man in Jamaal Magloire (he's what? 25?) and a fairly decent player in PJ Brown. You can always sign Stromile Swift if you want


I would trade down to the 5-7 area and get a PG, I don't know that much about PG's in this draft so I'm not really sure who to take -- possibly Chris Paul, Deron Williams etc etc. I would then trade Speedy Claxton, you'd have either Dickau or the rookie (depending on if he's ready) starting, and with Dickau's great play this season he'll get a lot of minutes.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Theo! said:


> I don't think I'd take Bogut if I were you guys, you already have a nice up and coming promising big man in Jamaal Magloire (he's what? 25?) and a fairly decent player in PJ Brown. You can always sign Stromile Swift if you want
> 
> 
> I would trade down to the 5-7 area and get a PG, I don't know that much about PG's in this draft so I'm not really sure who to take -- possibly Chris Paul, Deron Williams etc etc. I would then trade Speedy Claxton, you'd have either Dickau or the rookie (depending on if he's ready) starting, and with Dickau's great play this season he'll get a lot of minutes.


That makes sense! :yes:


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

RebelSun said:


> Take Bogut even if your team is starting Shaq and Duncan.


I retract that statement after seeing Marvin Williams in the tourney.

I really think he has more potential than Carmelo. Marvin seems pretty close to an ideal SF: 6'9, 230, very athletic, strong, post-skills, ball-handling, 3pt range, blocks shots. 

If I'm New Orleans, I would take a very long look at Marvin.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

RebelSun said:


> I retract that statement after seeing Marvin Williams in the tourney.
> 
> I really think he has more potential than Carmelo. Marvin seems pretty close to an ideal SF: 6'9, 230, very athletic, strong, post-skills, ball-handling, 3pt range, blocks shots.
> 
> If I'm New Orleans, I would take a very long look at Marvin.


only if he declares for the draft. I was readin an article that asid he still enjoyed being a kid and lliked college life, so i dont know if i'd expect him to come out this summer unless UNC wins the championship. He's still young enough that the decision to do that may help him rather than hinder him.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Anyone see a possibility in where Bogut, Williams, and Paul all dont come out for this years draft?

That would be the worst thing for the Hornets IMO because this draft otherwise has a lack of stars in it.

Aside from those three I really like Rudy Gay but he might not come out as well.


----------

